# Are you learning anything? Try online flashcards.



## xirtam (Sep 16, 2013)

Maybe you are learning something.

I have been introduced most recently to online flashcards. Whether you are study a language like Hebrew, Greek, or _American_ hunter, or a subject, these seem like pretty good ideas for convenience.

I was first told about Anki.

But then someone told me that Quizlet is better. 

I have no clue, just thought that I would pass the idea along. 



In Christ,


----------



## JohnGill (Sep 16, 2013)

Memrise is another good site.


----------



## ZackF (Sep 16, 2013)

Oh yeah. You can make an ANKI deck out of anything!! 10 cards a day and you can learning anything.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 16, 2013)

KS_Presby said:


> Oh yeah. You can make an ANKI deck out of anything!! 10 cards a day and you can learning anything.



I looked at the ANKI site and got all intimidated. Here is my high-tech way I learned Hebrew vocabulary:





I carried around 20 of these in my wallet, with words on front and back, and would pull them out when walking or waiting. Put your thumb over the English word and try to remember the Hebrew word. Shuffle, replenish, and do it again. I think I went from 20 words to some 400 word vocabulary in a couple weeks. After that, I could start to read and vocabulary increased naturally.

Plus, the act of writing them out added to the experience kinesthetically.


----------



## MW (Sep 16, 2013)

VictorBravo said:


> Plus, the act of writing them out added to the experience kinesthetically.



Vic, that's what I have found, but I like to put the answers on the back and turn the card over to check answers.

Add this to the older method of interlinear reading and it is a natural inductive way to learn language.


----------

